# Painting Aluminum



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been using krylon's new spray paint on my stuff for a while. Looks pretty good, but not as durable as a 2 part paint.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Make sure you prime it with a self etching primer before painting.
At the boatyard, we used to use Awlgrip on everything. 
Just different prepping for different applications.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

What would be a good self etching primer? Brand?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> What would be a good self etching primer?  Brand?


I have no idea the brand we used over there.
But just ask for any self etching primer over at the supplier.
I believe we use SEM at the shop?


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

awl grip and alexseal both have etching primers


----------



## luckovertme (Mar 31, 2010)

in my line of work, which is aircraft, we use an etching epoxy primer but small parts or touch up areas we use the green zinc chromate.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> in my line of work, which is aircraft, we use an etching epoxy primer but small parts or touch up areas we use the green zinc chromate.


We used the green zinc chromate on small brackets as well.

And I believe Awlgrip etching primer on the bigger stuff, although we only did something big on one of the boats, and I didn't even spray it.
All I sprayed were the actual hull caps and the rutters in Awlgrip.


----------

